# First Setup



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is is then folks my first setup still got to decide the final home for it but just now it can site there just nicely

Mike


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice Rancilio set up Mike.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice to see my old Silvia in its new home.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great set up, nice contrast to the black tiles and worktop.


----------

